# The Wall...



## John_C (Dec 17, 2007)

This is my first aquarium setup with one of those gimmicky 3d backgrounds, and I'm surprised how natural it ended up looking in the aquarium as opposed to it's appearance out of the packaging... Allowing some moss and algae to grow on it has helped the cause as well... I will definitely use this background concept again, especially since I'm setting up a couple of Tanganyikan cichlid tanks.


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Wow that looks amazing, like a Mayan ruins theme.


----------



## iamaloner (Dec 20, 2014)

looking good


----------



## Professor Monkey (Jan 8, 2015)

very cool looking.

the big plant in the back left... is that crypt balansae?


----------



## John_C (Dec 17, 2007)

*plant*



Professor Monkey said:


> very cool looking.
> 
> the big plant in the back left... is that crypt balansae?


Aponogeton boivinianus ... Beautiful plant and grows huge, ended up taking it out since it took over that side of the tank..!


----------



## John_C (Dec 17, 2007)

*The Wall update...*

SO this is how the tank is now... I went Tanganyikan with it... Choosing Tangs that don't dig so much I planted Snakeskin Val, Saggitaria subulata, various crypts, and hornwort.... As expected the dwarf rock dwelling cichlids I chose Love the wall, using the crevices as shelter, and combing the algae for food...

Didn't know if I should be posting this tank here on the planted tank section or Cichlid section, but here it is for now !!


----------

